# play-by-post Swashbuckling campaign using rules from Unearthed Arcana



## slwoyach (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm putting together a pbp campaign and am looking for interested players.

The premise:



> The campaign world is a vast archipelago inhabited by sentient beings of many worlds.  For the means of entrance into this world I'm stealing a page from Ravenloft, you come in through the mists.  While humans are newcomers their organizational skills and advanced technology (17th century) allowed them to quickly rise to dominance.




The rules;



> We will be using the following rules from Unearthed Arcana:  generic classes, armor as damage reduction, character traits, weapon group feats.






> Some additional house rules:  damage dice explode, add reflex to defense in place of just dexterity (armor maximums still apply), double critical hits or running out of hit points result in physical injury, armor is less effective vs. firearms, and a few more.




I only have one player so far and am looking for it to be a largish group.


----------



## M.Handy (Nov 27, 2011)

Sounds interesting.  Are you still looking for players?


----------



## Dwarfjs (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounds cool, are you still looking for players, my friend and i might be interested


----------



## slwoyach (Dec 1, 2011)

I had given up on this campaign due to lack of interest and was rebuilding it as 2e, but I'm definitely game to have a go with it as E6.  Due to the season though I am putting off the start date until January 2.

Until that date I can definitely work with prospective players on character creation and backstory, though I won't have the house rules posted at Obsidian Portal until next week.  I tend to over-do it on house rules and have to weed out the unnecessary ones.


----------



## Dwarfjs (Dec 1, 2011)

LOL, so what should i have my friend join, Obsidian Portal or En World or both? I know he will want to play too...


----------



## slwoyach (Dec 5, 2011)

Gar! Computer issues.

Sorry about how long I took to respond.  A Obsidian Portal is all that's required, I'm going to set up the site this week and we can use the forum there for communication.


----------



## Dwarfjs (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok, I'll have him join Obsidian Portal - any chance you could just email me normal - this site seems to lag seriously bad on my system for some reason - normal email is dwarfjsgm@yahoo.com


----------

